# All I could say was WOW



## reddog552

Contractor called me to do a rewire on a house he bought to flip. 60 amp fused panel feeding 200 amp panel. The devices were wired to a code of what.


----------



## Walkman

*I've seen that picture before: in the dictionary under the word "HACK".
:laughing:
*


----------



## wildleg

looks like a tear down to me.


----------



## Aegis

Wheres your before photos hack!


----------



## That_Dude

Burn it to the ground. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## chris.w

One of those times where you decide not to question the mindset of the individual performing the work. 

Easier to chalk it up to a young, unsupervised apprentice or helper doing the job while the boss sat in the truck eating a sandwich.


----------



## flyboy

chris.w said:


> One of those times where you decide not to question the mindset of the individual performing the work.


After 4+ decades in this trade I just don't bother questioning it, try to figure it out or even get upset anymore. It's like, "so what else is new"? Yawn 



chris.w said:


> Easier to chalk it up to a young, unsupervised apprentice or helper doing the job while the boss sat in the truck eating a sandwich.


Not a chance! This was done by some homeowner DIY or handyman hack too stupid to even begin to understand what they were doing. :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

reddog552 said:


> Contractor called me to do a rewire on a house he bought to flip. 60 amp fused panel feeding 200 amp panel. The devices were wired to a code of what.



That guy wasted a lot of that 2/0 copper....:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

reddog552 said:


> Contractor called me to do a rewire on a house he bought to flip. 60 amp fused panel feeding 200 amp panel. The devices were wired to a code of what.


Get in, replace, get paid, get out.:thumbup:


----------



## Destined_Sparky

Holy Sh!+


----------



## Switched

Rewired from scrap pieces...He was just short of junction boxes that's all!:whistling2:


----------



## Rochsolid

wow! that is brutal! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## icemanjc

I guess he never bothered to cut off the ten extra feet of wire? At least you got to it before the metal wore through the insulation and he got a nice explosion. 

I just can't imagine how people can walk away from this and feel safe in their home everyday.


----------



## Meadow

I needed a good laugh!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## reddog552

*Hack of the year ???*

Upon further review, The contractor is the homeowner. He wants to move in this house.I told total rewire .He said why. This house was owned by a 94 yo "handyman". Everything in the house is hacked together. BTW those feeders to the 200 amp are 3/0 45 ft long, plenty for a new service, every thing else is scrap.


----------



## Big John

flyboy said:


> ...Not a chance! This was done by some homeowner DIY or handyman hack too stupid to even begin to understand what they were doing. :laughing:


 Drugs are a hell of a drug.


----------



## Glantz496

reddog552 said:


> This house was owned by a 94 yo "handyman".


A lot of words come to mind......but handyman was no where near what I was thinking


----------



## gnuuser

Destined_Sparky said:


> Holy Sh!+


you got that right
thats even hackish for a hack:laughing:


----------



## Bugz11B

Im impressed with the hack level shown in this picture. That is all kinds of ****ed up. I dont know what I dislike the most. Prolly the feeders...


----------



## nbb

Probably should have saved some of the budget for connectors and junction boxes, and not blown it all on pulling elbows, and service wire. The sleeved NM to the panel is easily the most hilarious part. :thumbsup:


----------



## brodgers

How did he fit the 3/0 in those lugs in the fuse panel?


----------



## ponyboy

brodgers said:


> How did he fit the 3/0 in those lugs in the fuse panel?


Dogged determination and brute rètard strength


----------



## brodgers

ponyboy said:


> Dogged determination and brute rètard strength


That's good. I was afraid he had trimmed a strand or two to make it fit. At least the wire will still support its full ampacity. :laughing:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Awesome, that's a whole new level of hackery


----------



## NC Plc

"The electrician wanted how much? **** that, hold my beer."


----------



## circuitman1

all i can say is "you can't fix stupid.":laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Huggyd

does the home owner know what the bill for this is going to be? did you give him some kind of estimate then look around again and double it........ wow!!! 

Charge this one by the man hours!! and good luck


----------



## Pharon

Where are the 'before' pictures?


----------



## RBmaintenance

please don't refer to people who do work like this as handymen or DIY guys.


----------



## wendon

I'm going to go with the theory that either he, or his brother-in-law was involved in a copper theft, hopefully from an abandoned house. Wiring a house with random lengths of wire has to be tough.


----------



## AK_sparky

RBmaintenance said:


> please don't refer to people who do work like this as handymen or DIY guys.


Well it wasn't a professional.

Most handymen and DIYers don't do electrical work to code.


----------



## btharmy

RBmaintenance said:


> please don't refer to people who do work like this as handymen or DIY guys.


 The only other choice is an electrician and that surely isn't who did it.
In fact handymen and DIYers are a great source of work. They leave plenty of "clean up work" for legitimate electricians.


----------



## BuzzKill

RBmaintenance said:


> please don't refer to people who do work like this as handymen or DIY guys.


why the hell not? that's obvious crap done by some crap ass maker of crap.


----------



## BuzzKill

what's cool is it's a 60 amp fused supplying a 200 amp! Ever blow a fuse?


----------



## Big John

BuzzKill said:


> ...Obvious crap done by some crap ass maker of crap.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

He taped everything. .....it will be fine....


----------



## Magnettica

Make sure the flipper guy knows the price and has agreed to pay it before you reach for your pliers, elec tape, and testers then redo it all from the start.


----------



## Deep Cover

To be fair, the house hasn't burned down....just sayin' :whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill

Magnettica said:


> Make sure the flipper guy knows the price and has agreed to pay it before you reach for your pliers, elec tape, and testers then redo it all from the start.


I need 50% upfront


----------



## RBmaintenance

BuzzKill said:


> why the hell not? that's obvious crap done by some crap ass maker of crap.


 Its crap work done by a hack. He is not a diyer or a handyman. There is nothing "handy" about this work.


----------



## RBmaintenance

btharmy said:


> The only other choice is an electrician and that surely isn't who did it.
> In fact handymen and DIYers are a great source of work. They leave plenty of "clean up work" for legitimate electricians.


 He is not an electrician, a diyer or a handyman. Just a hack plain and simple. People like this is why I firmly beleive in "natural selection". But to say all handymen and diyers do terrible illegal and dangerous work like this is completely false.


----------



## RBmaintenance

AK_sparky said:


> Well it wasn't a professional.
> 
> Most handymen and DIYers don't do electrical work to code.


Agreed. Professional: absolutely not. Handyman/diyer: possible Drunk: also possible Moron: Guaranteed. But how do you know all handymen or diyers can't follow simple electrical code? It's really not that complicated. In fact I saw someones signature on this site that was something along the lines of "90% of NEC electrical code was created only because someone was being aggressively stupid."


----------



## RBmaintenance

BuzzKill said:


> why the hell not? that's obvious crap done by some crap ass maker of crap.


Of course all handymen do crap work. "crap done by some crap ass crap maker of crap" good one did your 5 year old daughter help you with that one?


----------



## AK_sparky

RBmaintenance said:


> But how do you know all handymen or diyers can't follow *simple electrical code*? It's really not that complicated.


You must be reading PS Knight!

No offense, but it doesn't sound like you are an electrician. Do correct me if I am wrong.

While some things in the code are simple, a lot of it isn't: just have a look through some of the forum questions.

Nobody is saying that ALL diyers and handymen don't follow code, but my experience has been that most don't. If it wasn't a DIYer and it wasn't a handyman, than who was it? Some guy that felt like randomly walking into a house and wiring it while the owners were on vacation and the dog was sleeping?


----------



## btharmy

RBmaintenance said:


> He is not an electrician, a diyer or a handyman. Just a hack plain and simple. People like this is why I firmly beleive in "natural selection". But to say all handymen and diyers do terrible illegal and dangerous work like this is completely false.


I never said "all". And if this wasn't done by the homeowner (DIY) my best guess is it was done by a guy who thinks he is handy (handyman) and the owner hired him because his price was lower than everybody else, but still too high.


----------



## RBmaintenance

AK_sparky said:


> You must be reading PS Knight!
> 
> No offense, but it doesn't sound like you are an electrician. Do correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> While some things in the code are simple, a lot of it isn't: just have a look through some of the forum questions.
> 
> Nobody is saying that ALL diyers and handymen don't follow code, but my experience has been that most don't. If it wasn't a DIYer and it wasn't a handyman, than who was it? Some guy that felt like randomly walking into a house and wiring it while the owners were on vacation and the dog was sleeping?


I geuss you're right it must be a DIYer or handyman. Its just a disgrace to all the handyman and DIYers I know who are more than capable of doing quality electrical work. this type of work is a disgrace to any professional tradesman, regardless of what trade they are in. If this person proclaimed to be a handyman I would smack them in the mouth. With that being said I have spent countless days maybe weeks cleaning up brutal electrical work at my plant which was all done by a licensed and way overpaid electrician. Some of it is just a joke nothing is grounded, and nothing he changed was documented in the schematics. I've also found multiple live 600v wires under machines that were just cut and left there.


----------



## AK_sparky

RBmaintenance said:


> I geuss you're right it must be a DIYer or handyman. Its just a disgrace to all the handyman and DIYers I know who are more than capable of doing quality electrical work. this type of work is a disgrace to any professional tradesman, regardless of what trade they are in. If this person proclaimed to be a handyman I would smack them in the mouth. With that being said I have spent countless days maybe weeks cleaning up brutal electrical work at my plant which was all done by a licensed and way overpaid electrician. Some of it is just a joke nothing is grounded, and nothing he changed was documented in the schematics. I've also found multiple live 600v wires under machines that were just cut and left there.


Yup.

I know DIYers and handymen in both categories. Most are capable and knowledgeable to do basic house electrical.

I used to work at a factory with the same issues...live 600v stuff where a machine was cut, all done by an electrician.


----------



## Rong

icemanjc said:


> I guess he never bothered to cut off the ten extra feet of wire? At least you got to it before the metal wore through the insulation and he got a nice explosion.
> 
> I just can't imagine how people can walk away from this and feel safe in their home everyday.


All he knew that it worked and thats all they cared about! When I was doing service calls the worst ones were when a framer called. They will go to extremes before they call in a electrician,so when you get there you have a major problem to deal with! Then gripe on how much it costs them.


----------



## Circuit Tracer

I don't know why people touch things that they know nothing about. 

Mike


----------



## seelite

After 42 yrs in the Trade, plus 13 yrs as a municipal Bld'g Insp. (AHJ) and 20 yrs in the 
vol. Fire service - thought I'd seen it all. Most amazing is the GC who'd buy this place to turn a buck (or a loon). I'd donate it to the fire service to use for a training drill.


----------



## LKeithR

seelite said:


> ...I'd donate it to the fire service to use for a training drill...


This gets the "quote of the month" award...:thumbup:


----------



## joebanana

That's the guy, when you show up for a service call that say's, "Yeah......I used to be an electrician".


----------

